# Watkin's Peanut Butter Extract...



## gonzo46307 (Jul 28, 2010)

Has anyone tried to flavor a wine with this. I've been thinking of a PB&J wine...I don't know if it will taste good as a wine, but I know I like the taste of PB & J. I have a 6 gallon carboy with Welch's Concord Grape Jam (I picked up on sale). I'm thinking of separating a gallon and flavoring it with this extract.

Am I off base here? Has this been done before? I'm sure it has, but searching the internet hasn't really produced anything conclusive.

The wine will be done fermenting in a couple of weeks...I'll update then.

Peace,
Bob


----------



## jeepingchick (Jul 28, 2010)

go ahead and give it a try! since its only 1 gallon out of 6 no big huge horrendes loss if it dont work! is it a naturel or artifical flavor?? naturel i think ur good to go on the experiment...artificial, well no REAL advice there, but the artificial flavors i have used have tasted artificial and horrid..may get PB&J cough syrup flavor if ur not lucky LOL!


----------



## Wade E (Jul 28, 2010)

Is this fermenting already? I would be sure to add lots of pectic enzyme because pectin has been added to make the jelly.


----------



## arcticsid (Jul 28, 2010)

Our buddy Seth is going to be all over this one!!!!

LOL


----------



## gonzo46307 (Jul 29, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Is this fermenting already? I would be sure to add lots of pectic enzyme because pectin has been added to make the jelly.



It's in the secondary right now, and not to worry, plenty of enzyme was used before pitching the yeast.

Peace,
Bob


----------



## seth8530 (Jul 30, 2010)

Im interisted.. Post pics plz? We really do need more pictures on these boards  Tell us about the gravity and all the other goods


----------

